# Attic water tanks and hot press cylinder



## buyingabroad (8 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

We will be looking to install a new gas central heating system shortly. It's a full replacement of the exisiting system including all pipework and rads.

In modern new systems, can one do without the water tanks in the attic and also the hot press cyclinder? Should we be going that way?

Also, if one went with solar tubes, I presume that a cylinder is needed. could this go in the attic?

Thanks for your help.

B.


----------



## DavyJones (9 Nov 2009)

A couple of things matter, the tank that feeds the cylinder must be higher than it, if you go for a gravity feed system. If you go for a mains fed system, you will not need tanks in attic, this will depend on current incoming water pressure.

The answer is yes, the cylinder can be in attic, besure on height and lag all pipe work well. maybe put a small rad in hot press.

If you think you may fit solar panels in the future allow for them now, install the correct cylinder and it solar can be retro fitted without too much bother.


----------



## quentingargan (9 Nov 2009)

buyingabroad said:


> Also, if one went with solar tubes, I presume that a cylinder is needed. could this go in the attic?  B.



Just be careful with direct flow systems - there are some vacuum tubes that have water inside the tube, while others have heat pipes. The former should have the panel a certain height above the cylinder and expansion vessel. I would avoid them in your situation. 

Also, bear in mind that a 300L cylinder full of water weighs about 350kg. Make sure it is on top of a good load-bearing wall!

It sounds like the boiler you are being quoted for might be a combi boiler, which provides instant hot water. If that is the case, you can run this in conjunction with a cylinder and solar panels, but it is complicated and the two need to be close together. If you are thinking of solar later, I wouldn't really opt for a combi. 

Lastly, the most commonly used hot tap is usually in the kitchen. Having a longer pipe run to that tap will increase the amount of wasted hot water and the length of time you have to wait for hot water...


----------



## buyingabroad (9 Nov 2009)

That's very useful. Thanks guys.


----------

